# Interested in rehoming maine coon or ragdoll



## whiskers011 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi guys, I am interested in rehoming an older cat in need. 
3 months ago I had to put my wee boy to sleep at the age of 19, now feel ready to look again. He wasn't a pure breed, but had all the characteristics of a maine coon which is probably why I'm drawn to chilled out long haired cats!
Realistically would have to be an indoor cat - there is access to a safe outside space, but I'm not able to install a cat flap, so it is limited to when i'm about and pottering about outside.
No other pets or children in the house.
I'm not in during the day.
I am thinking about either one cat who needs to be on their own, or a pair that need to homed together. I have plenty indoor space with no areas out of bounds.
New to the site, just joined for a look - can provide more info and photos if needed and all advice greatfully received...
thanks :0)
d


----------



## ragnanimus (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi

Please take a look at our website as we have ragdolls looking for new forever homes.

www.ragdollrescueandrehome.co.uk

helen & Allan


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Also the Ragdoll Rehome Group have a couple of cats that may be of interest

Jasper (who must be an only cat but is desperate to share somone's lap!)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-resc...sper-3-yr-old-ragdoll-needs-forever-home.html

And we have Mish, who is 7, http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-rescue-adoption/198275-mish-seal-mitted-raggie-needs-new-home.html . 
She is in Kilmarmock with our foster carer. 
Please visit our website www.ragsrehome.co.uk for further info.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Fingers crossed you are lucky enough to adopt one or two of those raggies., do keep us updated


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

it would be lovely if you could take on one of these raggies. raggies i personally think are better as indoor cats and would be happy to stay in most of the day.
lexie and misty would be lovely to go together being sisters.
GOOD LUCK


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

whiskers011 said:


> Hi guys, I am interested in rehoming an older cat in need.
> 3 months ago I had to put my wee boy to sleep at the age of 19, now feel ready to look again. He wasn't a pure breed, but had all the characteristics of a maine coon which is probably why I'm drawn to chilled out long haired cats!
> Realistically would have to be an indoor cat - there is access to a safe outside space, but I'm not able to install a cat flap, so it is limited to when i'm about and pottering about outside.
> No other pets or children in the house.
> ...


So sorry to hear bout your cat 

Have you looked here they often have MC's listed who need homes without other cats x

Home Page


----------



## whiskers011 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi Helen & Alan - thanks so much - will have a wee look today!
d:0)


----------



## whiskers011 (Nov 1, 2011)

ChinaBlue said:


> Also the Ragdoll Rehome Group have a couple of cats that may be of interest
> 
> Jasper (who must be an only cat but is desperate to share somone's lap!)
> 
> ...


Hi China Blue - will have a look - actually based in kilmarnock myself!!
thanks
d


----------



## whiskers011 (Nov 1, 2011)

kelly-joy said:


> Fingers crossed you are lucky enough to adopt one or two of those raggies., do keep us updated


Thanks Kelly-Joy :0)d


----------



## whiskers011 (Nov 1, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> So sorry to hear bout your cat
> 
> Have you looked here they often have MC's listed who need homes without other cats x
> 
> Home Page


Hi DB, Will have a good look through today and see whats there
thanks
d


----------



## whiskers011 (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow!
I had no idea that there were so many little ragdolls looking for a home - looking at the sheer volume of these wee souls and the background on the breed, think I will have to go with these.
Thanks to everyone who sent me links etc - they have been a great help and I have to say it's wonderful the work that alot of people seem to be doing to help these animals.
Going to get in touch with a couple of the recommended links - will keep you posted!
Will try to send messages where relevant (let me work out how this thing works!), but happy to offer my services as a 'transporter' within my area when needed - its a fantastic thing to do.

thanks again
d;0)


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

whiskers011 said:


> Wow!
> I had no idea that there were so many little ragdolls looking for a home - looking at the sheer volume of these wee souls and the background on the breed, think I will have to go with these.
> Thanks to everyone who sent me links etc - they have been a great help and I have to say it's wonderful the work that alot of people seem to be doing to help these animals.
> Going to get in touch with a couple of the recommended links - will keep you posted!
> ...


That's great news. Do keep us posted on how things go and of course if you can offer any help to any of the organisations they will be so very grateful.


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

We rescued a Raggie four years ago, she is gorgeous and makes us laugh every day. Our Rhodesian Ridgeback certainly knows who is boss.

I hope you find your perfect match. They are a wonderful breed. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## whiskers011 (Nov 1, 2011)

Just a quick update on this - thanks somuch again to everyone who took time to give some advice and pointers, I have met up with the recommended lady (who only stays 10 minutes away from me - go figure?!!) and she has agreed to help me find a pair of raggies that would suit me - so fingers crossed!

I also popped out to her place to see some of the raggies she had - it is the first time I've actually seen these cats in the flesh. Safe to say I am now one smitten kitten myself!!

In the meantime, I have also offered to foster and will provide help when I can. 

Will update when I have got onto the next stage as no doubt I will be looking for some more help and advice!

Thanks again guys :0)


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

What a fab update - so pleased to hear you're well on the way to finding a purrfect pair of companions and well done you for getting involved with the rescue aspect too :thumbup:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

whiskers011 said:


> Just a quick update on this - thanks somuch again to everyone who took time to give some advice and pointers, I have met up with the recommended lady (who only stays 10 minutes away from me - go figure?!!) and she has agreed to help me find a pair of raggies that would suit me - so fingers crossed!
> 
> I also popped out to her place to see some of the raggies she had - it is the first time I've actually seen these cats in the flesh. Safe to say I am now one smitten kitten myself!!
> 
> ...


Aha - was the lady called Anne whom you visited?!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

so glad to hear that you maybe having a couple of raggies and of course the fostering. you wont be disappointed they are a lovely breed and addictive


----------



## whiskers011 (Nov 1, 2011)

She was indeed!! my goodness that is one dedicated lady!! :0)


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

whiskers011 said:


> She was indeed!! my goodness that is one dedicated lady!! :0)


people who do fostering normally are


----------

